

The Greatist Launches to Take on Health & Fitness Content Farms - derekflanzraich
http://www.greatist.com/

======
pedalpete
How is this taking on content farms??

I'm sorry to say, but this is one of the ugliest sites I've seen in a quite a
while. If you're going to call yourself 'greatist' and yes, i read your about
page so I almost get it, you really need to have a stand-out great design.

------
herclewis
Yeah, uh, good luck with that.

